# Owen Wilson attempted suicide...



## KAIA (Aug 28, 2007)

At 12:10 p.m. on August 26, 2007, Owen Wilson was rushed to St. John's Hospital in Santa Monica, California, by ambulance. Initial reports cited the reason as dehydration, however it has been reported that he was discovered with superficial wounds to his wrists and a near-empty bottle of pills in the bathroom of his Santa Monica home,[16] by his older brother Andrew[17]. Authorities have not released any information to substantiate those reports[18]. Andrew called 911 at 11:59 a.m.[19] Wilson was later transferred to the Cedars-Sinai Medical Center in Los Angeles, CA, where his condition was described as serious, but later upgraded to good condition.[20][21][22][23][24] On August 27, 2007, Wilson issued a statement: "I respectfully ask that the media allow me to receive care and heal in private during this difficult time."[25] Early reports indicate that this may have been a suicide attempt.








 This is so sad, I love this guy, and I hope he gets better....


----------



## banjobama (Aug 28, 2007)

What kind of pills were in the bottle?


----------



## xsnowwhite (Aug 28, 2007)

that sad! i love owen wilson hes been one of my favorite actors for so long.


----------



## aziajs (Aug 28, 2007)

It's really sad.  It's odd too because he always seemed so happy go lucky.  I guess that goes to show that you can't believe what you see.  You never know what is really going on with someone.


----------



## tsukiyomi (Aug 28, 2007)

I can imagine that the celebrity life is stressful but I'm sad that it went that far for him. I hope he gets better and doesn't do that again!!


----------



## purplkaret (Aug 28, 2007)

man, i felt so bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 especially since he always portrays this super happy guy. i read that it is cuz of the breakup w/ kate hudson .. poor guy


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Aug 29, 2007)

my favorite character he played , Is Hansel,. From zoolander.


----------



## Another Janice! (Aug 29, 2007)

As an actor, I can't stand him...lol.  Or any of the actors in that little "rat pack" for that matter.  

But boo hoo ya big baby.  Life happens.  Suck it up and move on.  If there is nothing I hate more than someone crying suicide for attention, it's someone making a half assed attempt at suicide for attention.

If you really want to kill your self, there are sure fire ways to go about doing it.

Don't mean to offend anyone, but there is my .02


----------



## tsukiyomi (Aug 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Another Janice!* 

 
_As an actor, I can't stand him...lol.  Or any of the actors in that little "rat pack" for that matter.  

But boo hoo ya big baby.  Life happens.  Suck it up and move on.  If there is nothing I hate more than someone crying suicide for attention, it's someone making a half assed attempt at suicide for attention.

If you really want to kill your self, there are sure fire ways to go about doing it.

Don't mean to offend anyone, but there is my .02_

 
Wow.....


----------



## dollypink (Aug 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Another Janice!* 

 
_As an actor, I can't stand him...lol.  Or any of the actors in that little "rat pack" for that matter.  

But boo hoo ya big baby.  Life happens.  Suck it up and move on.  If there is nothing I hate more than someone crying suicide for attention, it's someone making a half assed attempt at suicide for attention.

If you really want to kill your self, there are sure fire ways to go about doing it.

Don't mean to offend anyone, but there is my .02_

 


that is actually massively offensive, to people who have suffered from clinical depression or who know someone who has.


----------



## Cdjax (Aug 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Another Janice!* 

 
_As an actor, I can't stand him...lol.  Or any of the actors in that little "rat pack" for that matter.  

But boo hoo ya big baby.  Life happens.  Suck it up and move on.  If there is nothing I hate more than someone crying suicide for attention, it's someone making a half assed attempt at suicide for attention.

If you really want to kill your self, there are sure fire ways to go about doing it.

Don't mean to offend anyone, but there is my .02_

 
Wow.....
I dont really know what to say to that, except that, yeah, you probably did offend a lot of people.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Aug 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Another Janice!* 

 
_As an actor, I can't stand him...lol.  Or any of the actors in that little "rat pack" for that matter.  

But boo hoo ya big baby.  Life happens.  Suck it up and move on.  If there is nothing I hate more than someone crying suicide for attention, it's someone making a half assed attempt at suicide for attention.

If you really want to kill your self, there are sure fire ways to go about doing it.

Don't mean to offend anyone, but there is my .02_

 
You know, it's fine you don't like him or that group. However, suicide attempts are very serious. Of course, there are sure ways to kill yourself, but when you're that depressed, you probably aren't thinking that method 1 is better than method 2. It's not like "Whah, I had a crummy day." It's much deeper than that, and I'd say the fact no one saw it coming is a big indicator something was truly wrong in his life.

I've attempted suicide, and guess what? I'm fucking glad I didn't realize a gun was better, because I'd be dead now. I don't need to go into why I was that depressed, but I was and for you to judge someone that harshly- there are no words for it, except I hope you never have someone in your life who's so depressed that they contemplate/attempt suicide.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Aug 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_You know, it's fine you don't like him or that group. However, suicide attempts are very serious. Of course, there are sure ways to kill yourself, but when you're that depressed, you probably aren't thinking that method 1 is better than method 2. It's not like "Whah, I had a crummy day." It's much deeper than that, and I'd say the fact no one saw it coming is a big indicator something was truly wrong in his life.

I've attempted suicide, and guess what? I'm fucking glad I didn't realize a gun was better, because I'd be dead now. I don't need to go into why I was that depressed, but I was and for you to judge someone that harshly- there are no words for it, except I hope you never have someone in your life who's so depressed that they contemplate/attempt suicide._

 
Agreed. (I would thank you, but the button is missing)

Theres some things that you could keep to yourself. And the fact that you read this topic about an actor you can't stand, and felt the need to add negativity kinda seems like _you're_ the one crying for attention.

This is a sad situation. I hope he gets better...he's a great and funny actor to me.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Aug 30, 2007)

Everyone is entitled to their own opinions, and when you have a community as large as this one you HAVE to expect it. Things can't be peaches and Cream all the time.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Aug 30, 2007)

that sucks that he wont be in the new movie with ben stiller! They are so hilarious together. hope he gets the help he needs.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Aug 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_Everyone is entitled to their own opinions, and when you have a community as large as this one you HAVE to expect it. Things can't be peaches and Cream all the time._

 
Everyone is entitled to their own opinions, but have some respect, for goodness' sake. Considering the number of people on these boards who have suffered from many issues, making light of them, particularly something like suicide, is really immature and distasteful. It's not like Owen Wilson kept a blog on MySpace talking about absurd things in his life.

I don't even know where to begin with what's wrong with having such a disdainful attitude towards suicide attempts.


----------



## flowerhead (Aug 30, 2007)

I heard it was drugs.
Another_Janice, you should really have more compassion, poor guy. To try to harm yourself whether it was a real attempt at death or not, there is something seriously wrong with you as it goes against basic human instinct.


----------



## Another Janice! (Aug 31, 2007)

I do have compassion...and absolutely did not mean to offend anyone.

When I was 14ish...I tried slitting my wrists...over something freaking stupid like a boy or something else as ridiculous.  Wasn't like I was suffering from something serious.  It was purely for attention.  I wanted my friends to tell the boy "oh...she is so upset by you two breaking up she didn't want to live" or something ignorant along those lines.  A totally childish, selfish way of thinking and it is most totally one of the stupidest things I did as a kid.

I'm not talking about people with serious depression problems that have a constant struggle with wanting to live.  That is serious and scary to see people you love fight that fight.  I have watched...and I have lost a couple.  These people were tormented for years.  Sought treatment for years.  

IMO...from what we know...the Owen Wilson story is a cry for attention.  That's all I was trying to say, based on my life experiences.


----------



## Aevalin (Aug 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Another Janice!* 

 
_I do have compassion...and absolutely did not mean to offend anyone.

When I was 14ish...I tried slitting my wrists...over something freaking stupid like a boy or something else as ridiculous.  Wasn't like I was suffering from something serious.  It was purely for attention.  I wanted my friends to tell the boy "oh...she is so upset by you two breaking up she didn't want to live" or something ignorant along those lines.  A totally childish, selfish way of thinking and it is most totally one of the stupidest things I did as a kid._

 
With all do respect you were 14.  He's an adult.  I suspect his reasons run a bit deeper that an attention grab.  Actors generally avoid things that could destroy their careers.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Another Janice!* 

 
_ I'm not talking about people with serious depression problems that have a constant struggle with wanting to live.  That is serious and scary to see people you love fight that fight.  I have watched...and I have lost a couple.  These people were tormented for years.  Sought treatment for years.  

IMO...from what we know...the Owen Wilson story is a cry for attention.  That's all I was trying to say, based on my life experiences._

 
Yes. Based on your life experiences.  But you know nothing of his.  We don't know if he suffers from mental illness.  We don't know if something catastrophic happened in his life.  We only know what the media has published.  And honestly, what really happened is pretty much none of our business.  I wish the guy well, I hope that whatever has caused this gets worked out.


----------



## Another Janice! (Sep 1, 2007)

Superficial wounds and not overdosing pills says to me that it was meant to be an attention getter that got blown out of proportion as only the media can do.  Maybe I am wrong.  I am glad that he is alive and well though.  I don't want anyone to die...esp by suicide.  If he needs help, I hope he gets it.

Funny thing is there were rumors of him addicted to heroin and cocaine before this "attempt".  I heard barely a word about that.  Only because I happened upon an article about it.  Abusing drugs can lead to nothing but bad things, including death.  I wonder why it is that as a society, using drugs barely gets attention, but a suicide attempt makes everyone gasp.  I honestly don't have any ideas on why, I just thought I'd throw that out there.

I will respectfully disagree with actors avoiding things that will destroy their careers.

Russell Crowe, Mel Gibson, Jack Nicholson and Michael Richards all come to mind for recent memory.  Were all those actors acting like adults during those outbursts?  Those are just actors....not the laundry list of celebrities in general who I can think of that have had one sort of stunt or another.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 8, 2007)

A suicide attempt from anyone is a tragic thing.  Regardless of what caused it.  Whether it was from deep depression or, as suggested, a cry for help or attention it is equally as sad.   

Someone is to the point where they are so absolutely broken down, sad and without hope that possibly ending their life is the only answer.  The reasons behind it don't determine if it really qualifies as legitimate.  That's obsurd.  That's not what is important.  What is important is that person is in a very bad way and needs help.  If someone attempts to kill themselves with intent to follow through or not, it is a statement about their frame of mind and an extremely dangerous behaviour that could, to state the obvious, result in death. 

I am amazed that people in who are not in a state of deep depression or ever experience that feeling can assume this person can pick up, dust off, smile and carry on.  Or wonder why don't they just ask for help??  Those who are in deep depression or an unfit state of mind, do not necessarily think logically.  They often do not have the skill set to function in a "normal" manner.  Their depression clouds their judgement.  

Aside from that, throw in the fact that Owen Wilson is a celebrity.  Who would want the media and the world to get in to their problems?  Perhaps he feared asking for help as he didn't want to deal with that circus?  If I were in his shoes, I wouldn't.

I find it particularly sad that a guy like Owen Wilson, who comes off as the happy guy without a care in the world was carrying around a burden so heavy that it came to this.


----------



## Aevalin (Sep 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Another Janice!* 

 
_Superficial wounds and not overdosing pills says to me that it was meant to be an attention getter that got blown out of proportion as only the media can do.  Maybe I am wrong.  I am glad that he is alive and well though.  I don't want anyone to die...esp by suicide.  If he needs help, I hope he gets it.

Funny thing is there were rumors of him addicted to heroin and cocaine before this "attempt".  I heard barely a word about that.  Only because I happened upon an article about it.  Abusing drugs can lead to nothing but bad things, including death.  I wonder why it is that as a society, using drugs barely gets attention, but a suicide attempt makes everyone gasp.  I honestly don't have any ideas on why, I just thought I'd throw that out there._

 
Actually a lot of people experiencing mental illness self medicate with street drugs.  If you're convinced you are an awful person or that your life is awful using drugs can make you feel better about yourself, the situation or sometimes just make you forget for a while.

And I agree, using drugs is a big problem, and it's sad that we brush it off so easily.  But I think part of it is because drug use isn't shocking in Hollywood any more but it's hard for people to understand that someone that seems so happy in interviews and seems to have it all going for them would consider killing themselves.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Another Janice!* 

 
_ I will respectfully disagree with actors avoiding things that will destroy their careers.

Russell Crowe, Mel Gibson, Jack Nicholson and Michael Richards all come to mind for recent memory.  Were all those actors acting like adults during those outbursts?  Those are just actors....not the laundry list of celebrities in general who I can think of that have had one sort of stunt or another._

 
But there's an argument that they aren't intentionally destroying their careers.  Although I guess the same argument can be made for a suicide attempt.  If you're not thinking properly for whatever reason, you're not thinking "hey I shouldn't do this, it's going to be bad for my career".  They're just reacting or acting in the moment.


----------



## Aevalin (Sep 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_A suicide attempt from anyone is a tragic thing.  Regardless of what caused it.  Whether it was from deep depression or, as suggested, a cry for help or attention it is equally as sad.   

Someone is to the point where they are so absolutely broken down, sad and without hope that possibly ending their life is the only answer.  The reasons behind it don't determine if it really qualifies as legitimate.  That's obsurd.  That's not what is important.  What is important is that person is in a very bad way and needs help.  If someone attempts to kill themselves with intent to follow through or not, it is a statement about their frame of mind and an extremely dangerous behaviour that could, to state the obvious, result in death. 

I am amazed that people in who are not in a state of deep depression or ever experience that feeling can assume this person can pick up, dust off, smile and carry on.  Or wonder why don't they just ask for help??  Those who are in deep depression or an unfit state of mind, do not necessarily think logically.  They often do not have the skill set to function in a "normal" manner.  Their depression clouds their judgement.  

Aside from that, throw in the fact that Owen Wilson is a celebrity.  Who would want the media and the world to get in to their problems?  Perhaps he feared asking for help as he didn't want to deal with that circus?  If I were in his shoes, I wouldn't.

I find it particularly sad that a guy like Owen Wilson, who comes off as the happy guy without a care in the world was carrying around a burden so heavy that it came to this._

 
Absolutely.  When you're clinically depressed, you can't just "cheer up".  It doesn't work that way.  Nothing in your life matters, and that dark cloud hangs over everything.  You don't think you're worth anything.  You can't do anything right.  Folks are saying that Owen was supposed to  be working on a movie idea for a friend, and was despondent that he couldn't come up with anything and felt like he was letting his friend down.  They're also saying this was his third attempt (I wouldn't be surprised if there were others that didn't get noticed either - plus sometimes people would argue that reckless use of drugs is really a suicide attempt too).

And I think we can all see that Owen Wilson was a pretty good actor, but he sure as heck seems happy on the outside.  Poor guy.


----------



## dmenchi (Sep 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Another Janice!* 

 
_I do have compassion...and absolutely did not mean to offend anyone.

When I was 14ish...I tried slitting my wrists...over something freaking stupid like a boy or something else as ridiculous.  Wasn't like I was suffering from something serious.  It was purely for attention.  I wanted my friends to tell the boy "oh...she is so upset by you two breaking up she didn't want to live" or something ignorant along those lines.  A totally childish, selfish way of thinking and it is most totally one of the stupidest things I did as a kid.

I'm not talking about people with serious depression problems that have a constant struggle with wanting to live.  That is serious and scary to see people you love fight that fight.  I have watched...and I have lost a couple.  These people were tormented for years.  Sought treatment for years.  

IMO...from what we know...the Owen Wilson story is a cry for attention.  That's all I was trying to say, based on my life experiences._

 
I'm sorry but are Owen wilson's mind, that you can tell us what he thinks? so what if it was a 'cry for attention' ....god, your just so judgemental. But it's good that YOu know everything.  LOL


----------



## dmenchi (Sep 8, 2007)

i think he's a fun guy and i feel so bad for him. I don't care if he's a celeb or not. everybody has their weak moments in life & that the media want to exploid that is sad. I believe everybody deserves compassion and support in times of hardship, no matter how rediciulous the issues might seem to others.
If people want to react pissy-they might have a problem as well. so let's give them some compassion as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 to counterbalance their negativity! LOL, just IMO


----------



## dmenchi (Sep 10, 2007)

Are there any updates on this? Just curious


----------



## janwa09 (Sep 10, 2007)

You'd think these hollywood actors with all their money would be so blissfully happy with their multi-million dollar paychecks and their mansions in Malibu...yes how many times have we drooled over their lives and wished we were living their dream?? Incidents like these is further proof to us that money absolutely cannot buy happiness...it can buy us TEMPORARY happiness...but it can never give us the things that we really need in our lives..like love, loyalty, sincerity, etc..


----------



## dmenchi (Sep 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *janwa09* 

 
_You'd think these hollywood actors with all their money would be so blissfully happy with their multi-million dollar paychecks and their mansions in Malibu...yes how many times have we drooled over their lives and wished we were living their dream?? Incidents like these is further proof to us that money absolutely cannot buy happiness...it can buy you TEMPORARY happiness...but it can never give you the things that we really need in our lives..like love, loyalty, sincerity, etc.._

 
I totally agree with you!!!


----------

